# parrots



## fussypets (Aug 21, 2010)

what parrot do you own?

i have 1 african grey 

2 alexandrine parakeets
all rescue birds
the take up most of my time

was just wondering why you choose your breed of bird


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Mainly AGs and Maxis. Sometimes have macaws and conures.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Prefer these now though


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Two hand tame Green Cheeked Conures in the house...A pair of Bourkes in the aviary because they're quiet and get on with the finches.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

No cheese...the birds guts can't absorb it (I read somewhere???)


----------



## Geff (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi I have kept a variety of different species of Animals over the years, but now have only 2 African Greys, both were adults, both were pluckers, and from different homes, they are now over the plucking,:thumbsup: And have got them on Pelleted dry food, plus Veggies, Mash, Palm Fruit Extract etc. they now only have sprouted seeds in there diet.
They go outside whenever the weather is warm enough, this aides there Vitamin D absorbtion, as Greys are prone to lack of Vitamin D.
They require a lot of time to be spent on them, and a lot of money, I love them.
I am in the process of clicker training them to High Five, but am not going to do this very quickly, as they have there own agendas LOL


----------



## Tracy Jojo s mummy (Sep 23, 2010)

I have 1 african grey named Jojo...:thumbup:


----------



## Tracy Jojo s mummy (Sep 23, 2010)

Geff said:


> Hi I have kept a variety of different species of Animals over the years, but now have only 2 African Greys, both were adults, both were pluckers, and from different homes, they are now over the plucking,:thumbsup: And have got them on Pelleted dry food, plus Veggies, Mash, Palm Fruit Extract etc. they now only have sprouted seeds in there diet.
> They go outside whenever the weather is warm enough, this aides there Vitamin D absorbtion, as Greys are prone to lack of Vitamin D.
> They require a lot of time to be spent on them, and a lot of money, I love them.
> I am in the process of clicker training them to High Five, but am not going to do this very quickly, as they have there own agendas LOL


Geoff, if you are "the" Geoff, i cant get on to that other site at all!!! Ive tried everything i can think of, but to no avail, it just keeps saying this site may harm your computer!!!...:crying: i hope the guru can fix it!!!


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

I have 1 celestial/pacific parrotlet. 
Chose him because i wanted a small bird that was as clever and affectionate as a big parrot! and he is!


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I have an african grey parrot,called Poppy.
She never shuts up!


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

I have a Yellow Crowned Amazon, and hopefully soon a blue fronted amazon. Chose ammies cos they are clowns, very clever, and very sociable without being as sensitve as African Greys can in busy houses with lots of new faces ie ppl visiting and childrens friends over etc. My YC is my baby and she is soppy tame with me, but not with anyone else, she will tolerate a few ppl but thats as far as it goes. Would love to harness train them but have not got round to it as it takes a lot of time and patience. xx


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

One of these 


she's a 19year old rescue -lived here for 18 years called Widget

and these -Mango and Kiwi -both 10 came here recently from a rescue


----------

